# Kenmore ice maker acting strange



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Although it may be a problem due to moving the unit, it still sounds like an ice maker issue. I think you will get better results by posting in the Appliance section. Good luck.


----------



## BJLower (Aug 2, 2008)

*Me make a mistake!*

The saying goes that we learn from our mistakes. I must be Einstien reborn.

Sometimes they aren't that bad. I was sitting in the emergency roomwaiting to get stiched up and the guy next to me had slipped with his cordless drill and jambed it into the palm of his hand. His wife could have been a stand up comedian and had of dying laughing with jokes about why men should not be allowed near any power tools.:thumbsup:


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

If this icemaker sits on the left side of the freezer then there are 3 screws that hold it in. 2 on top and 1 on the bottom. You need to see if it is leaking or overfilling. The fact that the fingers have ice on them can indicate you're not getting enough water to front of the tray to warm the thermostat. The icemaker will cycle too soon and the water won't be completey frozen. So the fingers get water on them and ice up. If you you're getting too much water then it's probably a bad motor module. At that point you're about 2/3 the price of a new icemaker. Might as well just replace it.
Wait until it fills then turn the icemaker off. let the water freeze for a few hours then take the icmaker out. You'l be able to see how much water it is getting. Or if it is overflowing. 

good luck


----------

